# Hangover foods



## kevjacko

So to Town yesterday afternoon for works Christmas do, which extended somewhat into the evening, then I somehow forgot to wobble out the local at closing time, eventually finding my way home at 2am ish. This morning My head felt like lead, and some ****** was making it worse by hitting it with a sledge hammer, well that's what it felt like anyway.
So feeling a tadge sorry for myself I crawled out of bed and down to the kitchen. Ahah and what should I spy on the stove? A huge pot of leek & potato soup I knocked up the day before. Oh yes gents after a couple of bowls planet Jacko took on a whole new dawn, dunno what it is with leek and potato soup but it cures my hangovers every time. A trick I learned at sea.
Apart from what made you bad in the first place has anyone else got nailed on foody hangover cures?


----------



## hughesy

best cure for a hangover keep drinking


----------



## chadburn

Oxygen Kev, you may be able to find a source somewhere around you.(Bounce)


----------



## kevjacko

chadburn said:


> Oxygen Kev, you may be able to find a source somewhere around you.(Bounce)


That's absolutely correct on both counts Chad(Applause)


----------



## BobClay

A huge dripping with fat bacon sandwich with a very rare fried egg on top and an inch think layer of brown sauce.

When you've finished barfing up your pelvis (and managed to put it back) you feel surprisingly better.

[=P]


----------



## Enri

Over the years of trying everything but food, I settled for a couple of Syndol tablets. They are for tension headaches but they work for me. Food with a hangover, no thanks, bad enough seeing it before trying to eat it, let alone seeing it again ten minutes later.


----------



## chadburn

This is what you need in your back pocket after a night out Kev.


----------



## Derek Roger

not that I need it anymore but a full Scots Breakfast does the trick ; Black Pudding ; Sausages ; Bacon ; Fried Bread with some grilled tomatoes/ mushrooms . Have the Eggs poached it keeps the fat to a manageable level .

Wash it down with a Champagne and fresh orange cocktail . Plus a cup of tea if you must .

Also saves having to pay for a lunch and you can have a pint instead .

Worked for me . Happy days


----------



## Erimus

Are you taking it with you when you move then Chad.....?

Lucky, I never ever had a hangover even in my London & Shipping days....but I shared a flat with someone who had one almost every night,he was a Pit Boss in a Casino...and they got bought lots and lots of drinks if the punters were winning...His solution was half a box of Kellogg's cornflakes and a pint of milk!¬

geoff


----------



## chadburn

Need to get a holiday in first Erimus.


----------



## kevjacko

Derek Roger said:


> not that I need it anymore but a full Scots Breakfast does the trick ; Black Pudding ; Sausages ; Bacon ; Fried Bread with some grilled tomatoes/ mushrooms . Have the Eggs poached it keeps the fat to a manageable level .
> 
> Wash it down with a Champagne and fresh orange cocktail . Plus a cup of tea if you must .
> 
> Also saves having to pay for a lunch and you can have a pint instead .
> 
> Worked for me . Happy days


They reckon poached or fried doesn't make any difference now Derek. So crack on with fried if it's yer preference. Cheers


----------



## KEITHMAR

KEV; I had a theory many years ago, I should add, That it was not the booze that gave You the hangover , it was the SLEEP!!Because Before you crashed, you felt fine!!!..."I·m fine I·m fine???? happy christmas! K:M:


----------



## BobClay

KEITHMAR said:


> KEV; I had a theory many years ago, I should add, That it was not the booze that gave You the hangover , it was the SLEEP!!Because Before you crashed, you felt fine!!!..."I·m fine I·m fine???? happy christmas! K:M:


Right, that sounds like a plan to me. I'll never have a hangover again !! All I have to do never sleep again ... :sweat:

(I can't help but think there's a tiny flaw in this cunning plan (Jester))


----------



## spongebob

My father used to swear by a shot glass of Lea and Perrins Worcestershire sauce with a raw egg broken into it. Down it in one swig.
Tried it once and decided to suffer in the future.

Bob


----------



## BobClay

spongebob said:


> My father used to swear by a shot glass of Lea and Perrins Worcestershire sauce with a raw egg broken into it. Down it in one swig.
> Tried it once and decided to suffer in the future.
> 
> Bob


Does sound a bit like another cure I saw suggested in a bar once ... a .44 magnum loaded with hollowpoints placed in the mouth. 
One click and hangover gone.

I figured there was a tiny flaw in this cunning plan as well. [=P]


----------



## trotterdotpom

spongebob said:


> My father used to swear by a shot glass of Lea and Perrins Worcestershire sauce with a raw egg broken into it. Down it in one swig.
> Tried it once and decided to suffer in the future.
> 
> Bob


That's a "Prairie Oyster", Bob. Add vodka to make it more palatable.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

R651400 said:


> Tripe...
> İşkembe Çorbası or Turkish tripe soup is the best I've ever tried for hangover prevention.
> Quote..After a long night of drinking, any Turkish friend will suggest eating İskembe Soup to guarantee no hangovers the following morning. That is the logic behind Turkey’s hangover cure. Many people believe this soup is an excellent hangover remedy, and so it is always possible to find restaurants serving İşkembe soup well after midnight. The soup is made from cow’s stomach and eaten with vinegar-garlic......!


With friends like that you don't need enemas.

John T


----------



## kevjacko

R651400 said:


> Tripe...
> İşkembe Çorbası or Turkish tripe soup is the best I've ever tried for hangover prevention.
> Quote..After a long night of drinking, any Turkish friend will suggest eating İskembe Soup to guarantee no hangovers the following morning. That is the logic behind Turkey’s hangover cure. Many people believe this soup is an excellent hangover remedy, and so it is always possible to find restaurants serving İşkembe soup well after midnight. The soup is made from cow’s stomach and eaten with vinegar-garlic. It is also a common dish in Balkan and Mexican cuisine. Known as Menudo in Mexican cuisine and usually eaten with tortillas, onions, and cilantro with a twist of lime juice instead of vinegar-garlic as in the Turkish cuisine. Unquote.. Magic!


Think I'll stick with the leek and potato soup(Pint)


----------



## BobClay

Worcestershire Sauce ? Leek and Potato soup ?

No wonder we lost the empire !!

[=P]


----------



## trotterdotpom

R651400 said:


> #18 /#19 Remember that old adage gentlemen... "Don't knock it until you've tried it."


Don't need to try it, I know it's crap. I'm a veteran of many hangovers and numerous so-called cures ... time is the great healer.

John T


----------



## Farmer John

R651400 said:


> his brewery uses pulverised dried fish bladder as finings yet it is never seen marked up on any cans etc


Why mark it up anywhere? Everyone knows fish p1ss in water, so you are no better off.


----------



## trotterdotpom

#23 . I heard the German beer regulations have been watered down (no pun intended) .... partly due to EU anti-discrimination rules. We get German beer Downunder now ... Previously it didn't travel well because of the "water, barley, hops" limitation. 

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

#26 . Good point - water is OK so maybe you can add as much as you like without coming foul of the Reinheitsgebot. I bet the German wharfies would be a bit annoyed if they opened their bait boxes and found a bottle of water though.

Next time I'm in the local booze emporium, I'll check out the German beer for preservative numbers. Prost.

John T


----------



## kevjacko

(egg)This morning I have a hangover (it's a recurring theme) after a night of live music in the local. Last night was Big Red and the Grinners, brilliant stuff check them out on YouTube. I have choice of cure when I eventually wind my sorry backside out of bed. Either haggis, or spicy chicken lentil and carrot soup that I knocked up yesterday. I'll report back in time......... ow me head........(egg)


----------



## BobClay

Had a hangover this morning too but applied the only cure that's ever worked for me. A glass of Andrews liver Salts and a walk by Tamar lake in the Winter sunshine ...


----------



## Engine Serang

And a good boke into the pristine waters of the lake.


----------



## Cutsplice

There is no cure for a hangover, the headache is due to dehydration caused by alcohol. It can only be eased by hydration using water where possible or milk, avoiding alcohol and caffeine as both cause dehydration and are also bladder irritants.


----------

